# Expensive and Painful Prep



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

With chronically problematic teeth, the thought of no dentists in the possible future scared me enough to take the leap.....
Last week I had all my teeth pulled and got dentures. I am sure at some point I will be glad that I did. That time is not nowvract:
There are things the dentist doesnt tell you about such as the drastic weight loss from being on a liquid diet for weeks. 
I just keep reminding myself of dental care in the 1800's and how I have avoided that.......right?:scratch


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ouch! Hang in there, my neighbor had this done and it took a couple of weeks before things settled and didn't hurt so much... She is very glad she did her's and give it some time and you will be also.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I think you made a good decision. You found a perceived weakness and a solution. Now you would not only a avoid the pain and discomfort from problematic teeth but also potentially deadly infections/abscesses. Hang in there it will get better I'm sure...and good for you for making the leap!


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. My juicer has definitely been getting a work out recently. From the prep perspective I know it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Your health will improve now that you've gotten rid of the bad teeth. They manufacture masses of germs that run thru your body wearing you down.
I suggest that in order to get to where you can chew easily with the new dentures to learn with chewing gum. Freedent is for denture wearers and thats how I learned to chew. Hubby never did learn and now has to take his out to eat

Good job.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> Your health will improve now that you've gotten rid of the bad teeth. They manufacture masses of germs that run thru your body wearing you down.
> I suggest that in order to get to where you can chew easily with the new dentures to learn with chewing gum. Freedent is for denture wearers and thats how I learned to chew. Hubby never did learn and now has to take his out to eat
> 
> Good job.


That is a great tip, thank you. I have learned not to take them out when I sleep as it hurts way too much to put them back in due to the overnight swelling. Can't wait to chew again....:yummy:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I think our local dentist is a prepper; most of his machinery is from the 50's (he has an autoclave to sterilize everything) and has stockpiles of masks and gloves, way more than any other I've seen. Plus he's always going above and beyond to help his patients fix all their probs in as short a time and as cheap as he can. My wisdom teeth never erupted, my gums just split. He pulled them all (over the course of 2 weeks) for a nominal fee, plus he did a bunch of work on my brother in law (extractions, fillings) and stocked us up with gauze, toothbrushes, etc. I split them up btwn the kids hygiene kits and BOB.

I hope he's gonna bug in when SHTF, his office is 1/2 mile from my house and his house is 8 miles.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the for thought was really impressive . Congrats on planning ahead , to me seems like a courageous, sound decision . Hope your feeling better soon . In no time you'll be back to the joys of mastication .


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ham salad!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

When your dentures are out, rinse your mouth with salt water as often as possible. The salt will help with the healing process and my dentist claims it also helps to toughen the gums. 

Evidently your dentist is from the "Yank 'em and slap in new" school. My dentist refused to do final impressions and have my dentures made until my jaw and gums were completely healed. Learning to chew/gum food without teeth helped to toughen my gums once they had healed. This also gave time for any bone fragments to work their way out.

I should have had my dentures adjusted in November but I moved from Alaska, where Medicaid covers fillings, extractions, dentures and bridges, to Oklahoma, which only covers emergency extractions...no preventative care for those who most need it. If I want to get the lower denture made I'll have to move back to Alaska for a couple of months or win the Lotto.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in your previous situation, as in I need mine pulled. Just got through with a huge abcess, and hopefully in ten months will be in this program to have my teeth pulled. Congrats on conquering that, for me it's the scariest thing in the world.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Had all mine pulled cept 6 on bottom front. Took a looooonggg time to get used to by dentures. Now for the kicker: extractions dentures extra visits and adjustments for all this was $1400.00. Not a bad price!


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Hubs had his done a couple of years back.
I think he's a closer sadist (sp).
Came home with them in. They have never needed adjustment. They were a great fit!
I believe I'm heading down this path. Fixing the things are more then the cost of hubs top o'the line set!
Having periodontal disease means they will fall out anyway. But finding a dentist to pull the few good ones, and the ones that were repaired with root canals isn't easy.
I HATE the dentist, stems from a bad experience with the local dentist/butcher at 15. Still have panic attacks just thinking of a dentist. 
Good Luck! You'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I live down here about 100 miles north of the Mexican border. We get snowbirds down here in the winter, Chamber of Commerce insists we call 'em Winter Texans. They flock to the border towns to get dental care and prescription drugs. 

I'm gettin' old and my teeth are gradually wearin' out. Broke a molar and the local dentist charged me $1,000 for crown, wow! About 45 minutes total in the chair. Broke another one. Went to Progresso, Mexico. Guy charged me $150. They are side by side and I can't tell 'em apart. I have since had another one done. No problems.

An Army buddy from East Texas wanted some dental work done. Alot of dental work done, his dentist want $20,000. He had it don't by the same guy in Progresso for $1,500. He seems happy with it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Enchant18 said:


> With chronically problematic teeth, the thought of no dentists in the possible future scared me enough to take the leap.....
> Last week I had all my teeth pulled and got dentures. I am sure at some point I will be glad that I did. That time is not nowvract:
> There are things the dentist doesnt tell you about such as the drastic weight loss from being on a liquid diet for weeks.
> I just keep reminding myself of dental care in the 1800's and how I have avoided that.......right?:scratch


I've been planning this move myself.get several pair of dentures.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

This was great prepping ahead.

In a no dental environment teeth pulling rather than cavity filling will be the norm.
Thats why back inthe old days most people over 50 had few or no teeth.
The proper expiration date for humans is around 30 years anyway in natural hunyter gathere society with no medical and lots of danger.
every year beyond that is a gift civiliation gave us.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

i had a friend who had his teeth pulled and then had implants put in. Very expensive process but at least he can eat now without pain. 

In our group we have two Dentists. I like them as an option also. GB


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I fear that I'm going to have to do this too, my teeth are in terrible shape and post SHTF I can't imagine the problems I'll have with them.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

you might also consider just pulling a couple bad ones and have them replaced by implants.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement and good advice. Everyday gets easier. 

Magus, friend, definitely keeping the starter pair after the permanent ones are done.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

BlueZ said:


> you might also consider just pulling a couple bad ones and have them replaced by implants.


For complete dentures, Implants and dentures are the way to go if you can afford it- Implants will hold the bone to limit atrophy. This will keep the tissues from changing as much as well as drastically reduce denture mobility.

An old denture may not fit after years because skeletal structure and tissues change with age.But no reason to throw them out. The biggest change is going to be the first 6 months after extractions.

Dentists can either extract and make you an interim set (ie temporaries) which will act as a bandage immediately after extraction. These will likely not have the best fit months after the tissue heals. You'll either need a reline, rebase, or sometimes its more cost effective to make a new complete set. Interim dentures are usually not processed the same and use lower quality teeth and acrylic knowing that the duration of use is only for a few months. Its the more expensive way.

If you are only planning for the cost of extractions and dentures, then you'll probably skip the interim set and the dentist will be quite a bit more reserved on adjustments during your initial healing stage, more than likley having go without wearing them until the tissue heals up - rather than grinding the expensive acrylics away. Again, you'll likley desire a reline or rebase months after healing.

If you truely believe that dentists will be scarce in years to come, i suggest purchase of dental acrylics and a dental text of removable prostidontics. Otherwise, paying the dentist will be cost effective rather than trying to build a home dental lab to fix and adjust your own dentures.If I can say one thing: don't super glue your dentures. fix like with like.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've already had two soft relines. I was a licensed nail tech and have a drill and acrylic for repairs if necessary. 
I've already had to drill my current set when sharp edges were left on them.


----------



## bastisolen (Mar 15, 2013)

You could have lessen the the burden of expenses and pain if you have known such an alternative way of dealing pain. Learn about this Herbal Remedies for Inflammation.


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife had to have her teeth removed when she was in her early 20's due to an issue caused by iron deficiency and iron pills. Her teeth got very soft and turned gray. SHe had dentures made then and wore them for 10+ years. While in the NAvy she had another set made and hated them, while they fit good the teeth were large and she felt as if she looked like a horse. A few years ago we finally decided to take the hit and she went to a very impressive local dentist. He took went all out and cut her gums, smoothed her jaw bones then stitched her gums back up. She had to go for quite a while without teeth. After her gums healed he did a full set of upper and lower dentures. Paying special attention to her desires for teeth that looked like her original teeth, which where smaller than the ones the Navy used in her dentures. He made her a set that she was completely happy with, so much so that she was smiling in public. Something I very seldom saw her do in the 15 years we had been married at that time. She was no longer unhappy with her teeth. 

With her Navy set of dentures she did all of her own adjustments. Using a Dremel tool to smooth them out as spots started bugging her. She had a small spot bugging her with this set and while waiting for an appointment she hit them with the Dremel, she was blessed out pretty good by her dentist. She told him she couldn't afford to pay for a visit just to have a tiny rough spot smoothed. He told her he would smooth them and reline hard and soft free of charge as long as she didn't mess with them. So far they are both happy with their agreement. She is still amazed with her teeth and how her smile looks. I am just happy to see her smile in public. 

A good set of teeth does make a big difference and they are well worth the cost of having them done and done right.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope you are feeling the upside of your choice by now.
I have never regretted getting rid of mine


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

bastisolen said:


> You could have lessen the the burden of expenses and pain if you have known such an alternative way of dealing pain. Learn about this Herbal Remedies for Inflammation.


Not trying to be too big of an a hole but do you have messed up teeth? Have you gone through the pain associated with the type of problems we have discussed here, or are you just throwing out regurgetated stuff. Some of the herbal remedies might work for somone with "a" tooth ache. But for most of us with major dental problems, the aplication of these "remedies" is more painful because it is adding something new to your mouth. Pain is a driver of life, a cruel painful master. Good luck to you.

I have recently gotten in a program that hopefully by september I will be having mine pulled and dentures, this is pobably the scariest thing to me: King kong ain't got isht on tooth pain.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

deetheivy said:


> this is pobably the scariest thing to me: King kong ain't got isht on tooth pain.


My wife never really understood how much my teeth hurt until she had one that got bad. I had to put up with here complaining for a couple of weeks till we were able to get it fixed. I think it is very hard to understand how much a tooth can hurt until you have one that has real problems. I have had to have more pulled than I care to count. I have not smiled in years, but still have everything in the front. I need work done on every tooth I have left, but can't afford to do much of anything with them right now. I don't want to have any more pulled, but not sure what to do the next one starts to cause real pain. I have had three root canals, but for that much I could have had them all pulled and replaced with dentures. I don't want dentures, I want to keep my teeth. Implants would be great, but even more than fixing what I still have. This is one thing I have thought about a lot but still don't know what to do about it. I have never considered it a prep, but now I will and need to get it figured out soon.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I lived in misery and agony for years because of my bad teeth and some predatory dentists. Finally had most yanked. Best move i ever made! My wife is blessed with good teeth never had a toothache til recently. She got a dose of what i had to endure. Looks at me w new eyes now.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Justaguy987 said:


> My wife never really understood how much my teeth hurt until she had one that got bad. I had to put up with here complaining for a couple of weeks till we were able to get it fixed. I think it is very hard to understand how much a tooth can hurt until you have one that has real problems. I have had to have more pulled than I care to count. I have not smiled in years, but still have everything in the front. I need work done on every tooth I have left, but can't afford to do much of anything with them right now. I don't want to have any more pulled, but not sure what to do the next one starts to cause real pain. I have had three root canals, but for that much I could have had them all pulled and replaced with dentures. I don't want dentures, I want to keep my teeth. Implants would be great, but even more than fixing what I still have. This is one thing I have thought about a lot but still don't know what to do about it. I have never considered it a prep, but now I will and need to get it figured out soon.


About the only thing left to us is either having them pulled and have dentures, or implants. I had read a few years ago that the Canadians had come up with an ultra sonic mouth gaurd that helped hockey players regrow their teeth. It was in the lab testing phase at that point, would love to hear if anyone knows about any of this.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

You're talking about ultrasound stimulation. That helps regenerate tissues inside a tooth (pulp and repairitive dentin) that is undergoing root resorbtion. It won't make a tooth that has been pulled out regrow a tooth in the old space. You only get two chances to have teeth. But sometimes adult teeth start to desolve thier own roots similar to baby teeth. This is usually associated with trauma and the treatment to try to save the tooth has been an early root canal. With this therapy, the idea if hopefully the ultrsound will stimulate the pulp tissues to renerate instead of having to have a root canal.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, about to go this rout myself. Thanks for he heads up on the liquid diet.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am still not able to eat much meat but the diet has really improved. Italian seems to work best. 
After really struggling with the pain for six weeks I was frustrated and angry. Until a huge chunk of tooth/ bone worked itself out. Apparently that is normal and I haven't had any real pain since then. If I had known that I would've dug it out weeks before. 

If a person was blessed with decent teeth they have no idea of the pain bad teeth cause.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Some of the worst pain I've ever felt came from dry socket that I got after having a few teeth pulled. I powered through for about 3 days (holiday weekend) before I couldn't stand it anymore and called the on call oral surgeon. 

The mouth is a sensitive place and tooth or mouth pain makes you feel miserable in general. Any pre SHTF prepping you can do to keep your mouth healthy is good. You definitely wouldn't want to be in a bug out situation, where you've got to bring your A game, and be in excruciating pain.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've been very lucky. I didn't go to the dentist from 1981 to late 2004. I completely lost only one tooth and I needed a crown on the other. It was a good thing I went when I did though: I was in the early stages of gum disease. If I would've wait longer I could have lost all my teeth. For some reason, I felt like I needed to go to the dentist. It was on my mind until I got it done. I believe it was God telling me to go. Since then, I go every six months to get my teeth cleaned. I haven't missed an appointment in the last 8 years.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have bad teeth as well. About every day I get that headache from a tooth that you just swear shouldn't be causing pain but it is. A good chunk of my teeth have had root canals. I have ticked off more than one insurance company and paid a small fortune. Luckily I have a great dentist that shaves costs where he can but not the service.

My wife had her uppers pulled about a year and a half ago. She has Lyme and one of the antibiotics she had as a kid destroyed her enamel. Softened the teeth right up. She is doing fine with her uppers now, she can eat most things without issue. We have a 78 count box of cleaner on monthly subscription over at amazon so we can stock up.

It does get better and it is a mental thing as well. She is now no longer embarased to smile.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

a spare pair of dentures for SHTF is probably not a bad idea for those who need them


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Update for me.

I just got my uppers pulled last Friday. Then i got my bottoms pulled yesterday(a Friday as well). I went to affordable dentures, where they pull them all in one day and give you the dentures in the same day. 

I was scared, poopless. The dentists were awesome. Minus just being nervous, there was no reason to be scared. They did an awesome John, and there wasn't any pain while they were pulling them. The numbing shots were the most painful, but after that nothing.

I am so happy i won't be battling teotwawki, with tooth pain, and abscesses. All in all it was 3,880 dollars. My aunt came through for me. Good luck to every one on here who is going through similar. If any one wants to ask questions about my ideal i would be happy to respond.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Update for me.

I just got my uppers pulled last Friday. Then i got my bottoms pulled yesterday(a Friday as well). I went to affordable dentures, where they pull them all in one day and give you the dentures in the same day. 

I was scared, poopless. The dentists were awesome. Minus just being nervous, there was no reason to be scared. They did an awesome John, and there wasn't any pain while they were pulling them. The numbing shots were the most painful, but after that nothing.

I am so happy i won't be battling teotwawki, with tooth pain, and abscesses. All in all it was 3,880 dollars. My aunt came through for me. Good luck to every one on here who is going through similar. If any one wants to ask questions about my ideal i would be happy to respond.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

God bless all of y'all going through these tooth troubles. Seriously makes me cringe at what the future has in store for me.  
Glad though y'all are able to adapt and overcome the fear and adjust to the new changes. That gives me hope.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Deetheivy good for you. It was a rough start for me because of the dentist I chose. I am now doing all my follow up with affordable denture and am so pleased.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

What about replacing those teeth with implants?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Implants are quite expensive. I ended up with two on the bottom because it will hold the bottoms in securely. They actually recommend four or more. That would've broken the budget.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you know how much each?
I figure once one has a few of those in, in a pinch one could do w/o the dentures.
And also be immunie to cavities.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Enchant18 said:


> Implants are quite expensive. I ended up with two on the bottom because it will hold the bottoms in securely. They actually recommend four or more. That would've broken the budget.


Two is better than none. As I'm sure the doctor explained and most denture wearers eventually learn... implants and teeth keep bone around. The pressures of dentures on the tissues cause bone resorption over years of wear. As the bones atrophy dentures have less bone ridge to seat on and the mandible In particular weakens to the point of possible fracture. This is a very slow process usually but the earlier you go into dentures the more likely denture adaptation and pathologic fracture may be in your future. It is definitely something to consider. Treat and sealed roots may also be left in to fend off bone resorption.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

BlueZ said:


> Do you know how much each?
> I figure once one has a few of those in, in a pinch one could do w/o the dentures.
> And also be immunie to cavities.


Usually between 1500 and 2000 for surgical placement if no grafting is necessary. And another 1000 to 1500 per crown. You will find a wide variation on cost depending on needed additional procedures and the level of experience in providers. Generally general dentists may place only select easy implants - as they are ill equipped to handle significant infection s and complications. Periodontists and oral surgeons place the bulk of them.

You are correct that tooth decay doesn't affect implants. But they are still susceptible to periodontal involvement which causes bone loss around the implant.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

1200 for each implant. Those are to hold the denture in place. It was worth it! It took six months to uncover the implants after surgery so until then I learned how mobile that lower really is. I remember my mom would get so mad at me and during her louder outburst it was not uncommon for her dentures to come flying out!!


----------

